# Anyone know



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Who on this website is a moderator on TPT??


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Well whoever you are, I'm sure you will see this like you saw my sell thread so I just wanted to let you know... You threatened me with IP ban, this ban, that ban... And so on and so on, but yet I am very very easily able to get onto the forum again and again ( 6 times now) so I do take myself as quite the genius. So I'll make it easier for you to sleep at night without having to worry about what username I might be under next so you can hurry and ban me.... Remove my credit card from the yearly membership I gave you, and could not cancel because everytime I make a name to inform you I want to cancel it.... You do not do so and ban me again. So cancel my membership and I'll stop getting on TPT!!

Thanks!!!!


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 29, 2008)

I think you're going to email the administration to get your membership money back. If they'll even do it.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Sorry to hear about your difficulties but to the best of my knowledge none of the moderators or admins on APC moderate TPT's forum.


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Zapins said:


> Sorry to hear about your difficulties but to the best of my knowledge none of the moderators or admins on APC moderate TPT's forum.


No problem zapins, you can lock this or whatever you see fit and I didn't want to bring drama onto here but obviously one of there mods comes on here or one of the TPT mods have a buddy on here that ratted me out. My only intention is for this to get back to them like my post did.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I can assure you that APC mods in no way collaborated on thi with the mods at TPT, nor are there any that are also mods at TPT.


----------

